# Living in Mirdiff



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys,

My boyfriend will be working at midriff city centre starting November 2010 and we are trying to find him a studio or 1 bed in Mirdiff. 

We have been looking at courtyard flats in Uptown Mirdiff (very cute location, according to me) they have everything – Spinneys, fitness first, shops, restaurants… but it would mean a cab ride to work every day.. 

We have also seen the new Gharoob development (right next to Mirdiff City Centre).. When we saw them from the outside, they weren’t completed but they are finished now. Does anyone know anything about this development? I know that Dubai Properties Group are the developers but whenever I ring them, they give me conflicting information on whether studios are available and the price range for 1 bed flats.. 

If anyone has any recommendations/suggestions re living in the Mirdiff area plus which estate agents are more reliable than the others , would appreciate it…


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

My first suggestion would be - get some good earplugs. Uptown is right on the flightpath and it is LOUD. In fact most of Mirdiff is affected by plane noise to a greater or lesser degree

You may also find the search facility on this forum useful for some of your queries.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Alison at Cluttons Real Estate is a Mirdiff expert.


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

saw a place called hmm central building , they have apts there , its quite close to mirdif city center , dont have the contact numbers though .

but theres rak bank there on ground floor plus subway , hope that helps


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks guys

he will be doing some viewings at Gharoob (new project) right next to mirdiff city centre..

Wandabug - thank you passed on Alison's contact details ..


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Go to Mirdiff TWICE!! When you view during the day it is a very quiet time for Aircraft movements so I definitely recomend that you go there between some night around 1am and enjoy the airshow. At peak periods we are landing one plane every minute and a half for 2 hours.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Go to Mirdiff TWICE!! When you view during the day it is a very quiet time for Aircraft movements so I definitely recomend that you go there between some night around 1am and enjoy the airshow. At peak periods we are landing one plane every minute and a half for 2 hours.



Thank you, i have passed on that information to my boyfriend who is the person looking for the flat in Mirdiff. But he doesnt drive and will be working 6 days a week in Mirdiff City Centre so it doesnt seem to be an option for him to live elsewhere but there.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

newbie913 said:


> Thank you, i have passed on that information to my boyfriend who is the person looking for the flat in Mirdiff. But he doesnt drive and will be working 6 days a week in Mirdiff City Centre so it doesnt seem to be an option for him to live elsewhere but there.


Metro (Rashidiya station) + Feeder Bus gets you direct to MCC so other locations might be an option. All stations except for 3 at Jebel Ali end will be open by mid-October.

Fridays could be a problem though - Metro doesn't start till 1400.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

bonk said:


> Metro (Rashidiya station) + Feeder Bus gets you direct to MCC so other locations might be an option. All stations except for 3 at Jebel Ali end will be open by mid-October.
> 
> Fridays could be a problem though - Metro doesn't start till 1400.




Thank you! Tried this the other day and wasn’t as bad as we were expecting


----------



## Tee Dee (Sep 28, 2010)

Shorooq is quite close to Mirdiff city centre and they have great apartments with a pool im told... click on the link below for a look see...
Salwan Property Management


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Tee Dee said:


> Shorooq is quite close to Mirdiff city centre and they have great apartments with a pool im told... click on the link below for a look see...
> Salwan Property Management


We have been to look at Sharooq. It’s a massive development but the landscaping is not yet finished and so atm there is no pool/gym etc. that is not the main concern, its just that the flat we went to view was so deep inside sharooq, it would easily take about 20 mins to get out of there without a car!!


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

shorooq is nice if you like to live in a colony , its smiliar to Karama colony or quasis ,

where thousands flock together , 

and also its a government entity , thus , we all know that services and maintenance coming from them sucks , have some friends there saying they are already facing plumbing problems and its new .


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

I've actually looked at few apartments if Garhood and liked them. They do have 1 bedroom places pretty reasonably priced and I'm looking forward to having the City Center within walking distance. I have a few friends who live in villas right across the Mirdif City Center and they claim that there is no airplane noice and plane path is further away, but I guess I'll have to see for myself.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Alina B said:


> I've actually looked at few apartments if Garhood and liked them. They do have 1 bedroom places pretty reasonably priced and I'm looking forward to having the City Center within walking distance. I have a few friends who live in villas right across the Mirdif City Center and they claim that there is no airplane noice and plane path is further away, but I guess I'll have to see for myself.


Thats good news about the plane noise. Even though the flat is not for me, the idea of spending sleepless nights in Mirdiff at my partner’s puts me off lol i am a very light sleeper!!

Which agencies have u been through to see Gharoob and if u don’t mind me asking wat have they quoted u for the 1 bed flats? They r nice, i have seen them too.. and most of them come with the balcony. However i noticed that wen i went to the viewings with ACI – their block contained apartments of a very strange shape.. whereas with Dubai Properties viewings, the flats were nicer..


----------

